# Bluestone Southern's 2009 workings



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

I have posted the 2009 series of work completed pictures at LSC... I thought I would add a link to it here, for those who might be interested in seeing what's being done...

The weather has been cooperatingfor the past two weeks, so, got a lot done on the back wall of the sparta cut...

Large Scale Central Forums / Bluestone Southern's Hilltop Subdivision


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good. That's going to be one great layout on which to run modern mainline equipment. BTW, I forgot to tell you, Charlie had a sample of a high cube boxcar at the NGRC, that's planned for next year.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Andy

You have done an impressive amount of work since last summer. I hope to have a chance to try out the new trackage when I visit with you and also Ric Golding in late September.

As an aside, no self respecting railroad would call itself BS  but I do like your paint scheme!

Regards ... Doug


----------

